

Postel’s Law: Not Sure Who To Be Angry With - jmount
http://www.win-vector.com/blog/2010/02/postels-law-not-sure-who-to-be-angry-with/

======
ZeroGravitas
Eich's Law:

 _If you are liberal in what you accept, others will utterly fail to be
conservative in what they send._

<http://calculist.blogspot.com/2010/02/eichs-law.html>

